# What Music Did You Buy First?



## Darth SQ

I'll start.


1st 8-track-Boston, S/T
1st cassette tape-Beatles, Greatest Hits I
1st lp record-The Archies, Greatest Hits Sugar Sugar
1st 45 record-Pilot, Oh Ho Ho It's Magic
1st cd-Fleetwood Mac, Tango In The Night
1st music concert VHS tape-Queensryche, Operation Livecrime
1st music concert DVD-Manheim Steamroller, Christmas Concert Live
1st music concert Bluray-none at this time
1st live music concert-The Who Tempe, AZ. 1979


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## james2266

Ok, this could be interesting and I am going to date myself seriously here.

My first cassette I think was Loverboy - the one with Turn me Loose/Kid is hot tonight.

Honestly can't remember my first cd as I switched over to them in bulk if I recall.

My first record (yes, I am that old:laugh I think was Billy Joel Broken Windows (or at least I think was the title)

My 1st 45 (most probably don't even know what a 45 is anymore) was Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - I love Rock and Roll.

Most of this stuff I still love to this day.


----------



## SaturnSL1

First CD I remember buying was Badmotorfinger by Soundgarden. Got it at the Goodwill for a dollar.

One of the best dollars I've ever spent too.


----------



## benny

Beastie Boys -Paul's Boutique, cassette in green plastic

not my first music, but the first I bought for myself


----------



## Darth SQ

Crap, I forgot about 45s.
I'll go back and edit it.
Also, I had to update my lp record since you jogged my memory. 
I also added a few more video formats as well.
Thanks! :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## benny

I used to hang around the local arcade to scoop up the old 45s coming out of the jukebox when they swapped in new stuff


----------



## IBcivic

1st 45 rpm> Roxy Roller by Sweeny Todd
1st 33 rpm album> Cheap Trick, live at Budokan
1st cassette>Van Halen, Van Halen
1st cd>Metalica, And Justice For All


----------



## ISTundra

Dating myself here...

First LP: Abba -Greatest Hits. Remember buying it at Sears in '76 for $4.99, a lot of coin at the time for an 8 yr old.


First 45: May have been Rod Stewart - Tonight's the Night, circa '76


First 8-track: CW McCall - Black Bear Road. This had "Convoy" on it. Remember playing the **** out of this. Who can forget 8-tracks that switched tracks right in the middle of a song. I think this was my only 8-track.


First cassette: Don't recall for sure, might have been Night Ranger's Dawn Patrol or Def Leppard Pyromania circa '83

First CD: Scorpions - World Wide Live '85, although the first song I ever heard on CD was Supertramp's "Dreamer" from the Crime of the Century CD.


First concert: Rush - Signals Tour '82 in Evansville, Indiana (just saw them again last month in Phoenix on the Clockwork Angels Tour)

A couple of lasts...

Last LP purchase: Dokken - Under Lock & Key '85. Been resisting the urge to get back into vinyl lately

Last cassette: Eric Clapton - Change the World single '97


----------



## marvnmars

1st lp. Paul McCartney and wings venus and mars
1st 45 hey jude the beatles
1st cassette rarely bought them..made my own from lps usally butbhad to buy fleetwood mac tusk
1st 8 track elton john good bye yellow brick road
1cd steely dan decade, one of the 1st cds I could find. Back then you could only buy cds in hifi stores, all the record stores did not start carrying them until later.
1st all digital recorded cd was either dire straits or sting..been a while..funny thing, I have been buying cds ever since, I now have a room full. One day I should open a used cd store. P.s. apple sucks. I have been seriously putting in mh cd in lossless format, trying to get them all in before 2013 is over, but the cloud does not save them lossless format, only 256k. I asked a "genius" about it on my ladt mall trip..yes that is how the cloud works I was told...fracking ****e I cal it.


----------



## m3gunner

Wow... some great music there... especially the Pilot track... one of my all-time favorites. Little known fact: Alan Parsons produced that album for Pilot and the bass player ended up playing on most of the Alan Parsons Project albums...

1st 8-track- Neil Diamond - You Don't Bring Me Flowers
1st cassette- Usually made my own, but I think it was Alan Parsons Project - Pyramid
1st lp record- Elton John - Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (on the day of its original release)
1st 45 record- The Archies - Sugar, Sugar
1st CD- Rush - Moving Pictures (original one with the cut off note at the beginning of Tom Sawyer)
1st DDD recording- Dire Straits - Money for Nothing


----------



## PPI_GUY

1st 8-track- Johnny Cash, I Walk the Line
1st cassette- Eddie Money, Shakin
1st lp record- Led Zeppelin, Four (Zoso)...yeah, my parents hated it.
1st 45 record- C.W. McCall, Convoy
1st CD- Whitesnake, Slide It In
1st Concert- Pink Floyd, Momentary Lapse of Reason Tour '87 (still my fav show of alltime!).

As an aside, I also play guitar, drums, bass and even alittle piano/keyboards plus, have a small home studio. I've always enjoyed tinkering with recording equipment and back in the early 80's I liked to "add" elements to pre-recorded music. Example, my first experiments included adding alittle delay and reverb to studio recordings to give them a more "live" sound. As a result, it also expanded the soundstage. Not quite surround sound or time alignment but, it did sound unique enough to be noticed by my friends!


----------



## The Reverend

Michael Jackson - Dangerous
Nirvana - Nevermind

(I was 6)


----------



## MoparMike

Bought my first tape while in elementary school - Metallica's And Justice For All

First CD was the Black Album.


----------



## Wy2quiet

First album I bought with my own money was the entire Jimmy Eat World Discography. I think I have bought maybe 3 CD's since then.


----------



## Oliver

"Meet The Beatles", 
Babies in Black and I'm Feeelin Blue

I'm A Loser


----------



## Oliver

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 1st lp record-The Archies, Greatest Hits Sugar Sugar
> 1st 45 record-Pilot, Oh Ho Ho It's Magic
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What color was your Tu-Tu ?


----------



## CENTRAL

First LP: AC/DC Highway to Hell

First CD: Hooked on Classics


----------



## eddie298

:'( my first music item bought was a cd -.-an Eminem cd to be exact.


----------



## ou812

1st Lp- Kiss alive 

1st Cd - Kiss Animalize

1st cassette - can't remember

1st 45 - never bought them


----------



## tijuana_no

I grew up with a full library of music all my fam . were / are musicians .
But stuff I bought with my own money
1st. 45 Earth Wind and Fire around 1974 @ stop n go in the corner of Buffalo and 
Bissonnett in Houston
1st. LP Pink Floyd Animals when 1st day came out @ Globe Store
1st. cassette Led Zeppelin iv in a pawn shop
1st 8 track Pat Benatar 
1st CD Pat Benatar 
1st dvd Rage Against the Machine 
damn I am old , but I still remember a few things .lol


----------



## Lou

ted nugent double live gonzo when i was 12,than i got into the bad brains and black flag,


----------



## myhikingboots

I doubt I' remebering this correctly but here goes:

1st 45 Chic, "Le Freak"
1st LP Kiss, "Kiss Alive II"
1st Cassette Foreigner, "IV"
1st CD Dire Straits, "Brothers in Arms"


----------



## mosconiac

1st LP - Little River Band--my oldest brother made me buy it from him, he said I scratched it but it played perfectly (late-70's)
1st 45 - Pink Floyd, Another Brick in the Wall, Part II (1979-1980)
1st Cassette - Scorpions, Love at First Sting (1984)
2nd Cassette - Pink Floyd, the Wall (1984)
1st Concert - RATT/Mama's Boys (1985)
1st CD - Pink Floyd, the Wall (1990)


----------



## rawdawg

First CD - Guitar Festival by Los Romeros


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

1st cassette The Cars: Greatest hits
1st CD Arcade: messed up world


----------



## Darth SQ

BumpaD_Z28 said:


> 1st cassette The Cars: Greatest hits
> *1st CD Arcade: messed up world*


Ahhhh, the missing Ratt album.
It was self titled though and Messed Up World was a track on it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SUX 2BU

Born in 1975 so LP's were pretty much on their way out, with cassettes being the mainstream and CD's being the new hot thing in the mid-80s.

First 45: Culture Club - Karma Chameleon (1983)
First cassette: Beastie Boys - License to Ill (1986)
First CD: AC/DC - Who Made Who (1989)


----------



## SoulMan76

1st cassette Led Zeppelin II
I was 12 and they've been my favorite band ever since, and the reason I began playing the guitar.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ahhhh, the missing Ratt album.
> It was self titled though and Messed Up World was a track on it.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Right ! Google listed it that way ... Now I think I'll listen too it !


----------



## Darth SQ

BumpaD_Z28 said:


> Right ! Google listed it that way ... Now I think I'll listen too it !


Great album.
Makes my top 50 list
BTW, Arcade A/2 ( the 2nd one) is absolute crap.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SoundJunkie

1st 33 rpm LP- Eddie Rabbit (don't ask!)
1st 45 rpm- Feed the World
1st Cassette-J Giles Band-Freeze Frame
1st CD- INXS Kick
1st concert- KISS circa 1979-81

I have to think some on SACD, DVD etc.
Damn I am old!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spyke

Didn't buy too much music. I'd say the first tape was Greenday - Dookie. First Cd was Rancid - And Out Come the Wolves. Can still listen to them both front to back.


----------



## Maylar

1st 45 was probably Roy Orbison's Two Wheels A turnin'.
1st LP was The Ventures Walk Don't Run.

My how time flies.


----------



## Darth SQ

Maylar said:


> 1st 45 was probably Roy Orbison's Two Wheels A turnin'.
> 1st LP was The Ventures Walk Don't Run.
> 
> My how time flies.


You're old. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## xxx_busa

Reel to Reel 
HDN - Beatles

My First real Purchase 1974
First LP's
Allman Brothers - Live at Filmore East, 
Johnny Winter's - Second Winter

8- Track Yes

Cassettes NEVER "Only Live Grateful Dead"

Cd First 
Alan Parson's i Robot MOFI Silver, Still have it. Its worth $500


----------



## AVIDEDTR

1st 8-track-not born in that decade
1st cassette tape-Guns N Roses - Appetite for Destruction
1st lp record-Twisted Sister - Stay Hungry
1st 45 record-Do Do Da Da - The Police
1st cd-Metallica Black Album
1st music concert VHS tape-Yani
1st music concert DVD-Incubus Live at Red Rocks
1st DownLoaded MP3 - Slayer - Ditto Head
1st music concert Bluray-Korn
1st live music concert-Tool-Toronto Canada


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

cassette tape


----------



## SoundJunkie

SoundJunkie said:


> 1st 33 rpm LP- Eddie Rabbit (don't ask!)
> 1st 45 rpm- Feed the World
> 1st Cassette-J Giles Band-Freeze Frame
> 1st CD- INXS Kick
> 1st concert- KISS circa 1979-81
> 
> I have to think some on SACD, DVD etc.
> Damn I am old!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Damn....I had an 8 track player and reel to reel.....geriatric case here.

I remember Bob Segar and Doobie Brothers on the 8 track in my dads Ford Elite. Pimp daddy baby blue with white vinyl top and interior...lol!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

i remember my first talkboy player lol


----------



## chad

First 45, Queen, Under Pressure, still have it
First LP, MJ Thriller, still have it
First and probably only cassette (I skipped cassette, ****ty format, used it for piracy) Aerosmith Greatest Hits, bargain bin.
First CD, Van Halen 1984 and 5150 still have them.
First Laserdisc Concert, Peter Gabriel, Secret world. still have it
Did not buy VHS pre-recorded, skipped that, ****ty format, used it for piracy.
First DVD, can't remember, DVD happened when I was not around the house much.... probably Pink Floyd, the wall. still have it

Don't own a blueray player.


----------



## chithead

First cassettes (package deal at the pawn shop my mother worked for), Huey Lewis and the News, Sports - Huey Lewis and the News, Fore - and Journey, Frontiers

First CDs (package deal at a record store), The Police, Synchronicity - and Their Greatest Hits

First LP, Iron Butterfly, In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

1st LP: Pink Floyd - Animals
1st Cassette: Queensryche - Empire
1st CD's: Rush - Moving Pictures & Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here.


----------



## BuickGN

1st LP: The Chipmunks lol. I was a little kid with a FP record player.
1st Cassette: Not completely sure but it might have been Biz Markie.
1st CD: FYC I think quickly followed by GnR Use your Illusion I.

My parents first CD was the Top Gun sound track. I remember cranking it on the then new Cerwin Vega AT-15s when the parents were gone.


----------



## Orion525iT

First LP was AC/DC (Dirty Deeds)or Queen (The Game).

First cassette was Rush (Exit Stage Left)

First CD was Killing Joke (The Nighttime)

First video performance  Pink Floyd (Live at Pompeii)


----------



## Earzbleed

First 45 - monster mash ( I was 9)
Lp - explosive hits 74
cassette - High Voltage
Cd - Powerage
concert - Kiss
instrument - piano
car audio - some cheap cassette player that chewed my tapes 
home stereo - Akai from K-mart


----------



## chad

BuickGN said:


> My parents first CD was the Top Gun sound track. I remember cranking it on the then new Cerwin Vega AT-15s when the parents were gone.


Dunno how, but I managed to talk dad into the HiFi VHS as opposed to the linear track one. First movie he bought was Top Gun, we had Vega D9's.

Still trying to fathom how the salesman talked him into those, I bought some smaller yamahas, he ended up with those, I took the D9's for a bit and sold them for a set of a/d/s 470's and a set of D3's. Sold the D3's, still have the 470's and then my son and I found a set of D3's at a yard sale we rebuilt, and that was when the bond was made and the wife hated us both.


----------



## Spyke

chad said:


> Dunno how, but I managed to talk dad into the HiFi VHS as opposed to the linear track one. First movie he bought was Top Gun, we had Vega D9's.
> 
> Still trying to fathom how the salesman talked him into those, I bought some smaller yamahas, he ended up with those, I took the D9's for a bit and sold them for a set of a/d/s 470's and a set of D3's. Sold the D3's, still have the 470's and then my son and I found a set of D3's at a yard sale we rebuilt,* and that was when the bond was made and the wife hated us both.*


They grow up so fast don't they.


----------



## chad

Probably the youngest kid with vegas meant to stun at the time. He was scared to death of them for about a year after he was ****ing around with the speakers off and hit the speaker switch. Lit everyone in the house up.


----------



## gtodaddy73

No 8 track
1st album - Kiss Alive
1st cassette - License To Ill
1st CD - And Justice for All
1st Concert - Led Zepplin ( with my parents, lol)
1st Live DVD - 36Crazyfists


----------



## alm001

8 tracks were in the basement already
First record I bought was Police - Syncronicity for 25c at a tag sale
-Already had a bunch of beatles/other 60's&70's records from my parents.
First Cassette I bought was a 6 pack of TDK blanks - then either Green Day - Dookie, or Candlebox
First CD I bought was Ace Of Bass (Don't judge me)
First mp3 I downloaded was Jay-Z - Hard Knock Life (I still have the original file with a 97 or 98 creation date)
Still have yet to buy anything from iTunes.


----------



## inspector3711

1st 8 track was Aerosmith Rocks, I had about 50 8 tracks at one point!
1st LP was The Cars, that was a great sounding record at the time.
1st cassette Sammy Hagar Standing Hampton
1st CD was INXS Kick
1st CD Master was Steely Dan Aja
1st Concert was Jethro Tull Bursting Out
1st Concert DVD was Eagles Hell Freezes Over

These days I'm big into collecting DVD and Blue ray concerts. Much more likely to watch them over and over than I am movies.


----------



## sqchris

this is hard...but I'll try, good olde days were good!
1st 8 track- Led Zep I played on a Pioneer silver faced unit with a huge dial- a pair of Piezo tweets and 12" woofs
1st casette- Abbey Road
1st LP- White Album and Abraxas 
1st CD- Aja on mys 1st cd player (Phillips)
1st DVD- cant remember
1st bluray- Cream @ Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Alrojoca

Bought, maybe Grover Washington Jr. Winelight

Borrowed, found or listened at home if older brothers or sisters bought them 
Ted Nugent Wango Tango or the Album than song came from
Chick Corea My Spanish Heart
Genesis "Seconds Out"
Rush 2112
Ronnie Laws "Flame"


----------



## Wy2quiet

First albums I bought with my own money...

Jimmy Eat World - Futures
" " - Bleed American
"  " - Clarity

At the same time.


----------



## Big Dave

First 45 - Beatles - Ballad of John & Yoko
First Cassette - Dire Straits - 1st Album
First LP - Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
First CD - AC/DC - Back In Black
First Concert VHS - Red Hot Chili Peppers
First Concert DVD - Ozzy - Live In Budakon
First Concert Blue Ray - Jeff Beck - Live at Ronnie Scott's


----------



## greystone

First 45 - Beverly Hills Cop Soundtrack
First Cassette - Eazy-E Easy Does It
First CD - Nine Inch Nails Pretty Hate Machine
First Concert - Metallica, Days of the New, Jerry Cantrell


----------



## mammoth

1st LP Record - Michael Jackson Off the Wall
1st Cassette - Midnight Star No Parking on the Dance Floor
1st CD - Boogie Down Productions By All Means Necessary
1st Live Concert - Stryper -1986: Soldiers Under Command Tour (Christian glam metal at it's best)


----------



## TheBetterMethod

1st CD - "Weird Al" Yankovic, bad hair day

I win.


----------



## damonryoung

1st CD - Sir Mix-a-Lot "Mack Daddy"


----------



## fast94tracer

1st lp pink floyd dark side of the moon
1st tape europe final countdown 
1st cd eagles hotel california


----------



## MUGWUMP

Great thread 

I was a little young for 8 tracks.

1st 45 "Short People" by Randy Newman
Randy Newman - Short People - YouTube

1st LP "Eye in the Sky" by Alan Parsons Project

1st Cassette "Bark at the moon" by Ozzy Osbourne

1st CD "Master of Puppets" by Metallica

1st Concert was Dio :rockon: , Savatage, and Megadeth


----------



## redgst97

My first CD was Van Halen OU812
First Concert was Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon (in Berlin Germany)


----------



## kdr3885

First LP: Rod Stewart - Every Picture Tells a Story
First concert: Humble Pie


----------



## JohnVella

1st 45 record-Pilot, Oh Ho Ho It's Magic


----------



## Darth SQ

JohnVella said:


> 1st 45 record-Pilot, Oh Ho Ho It's Magic


Good song. 
I have that still somewhere on 45. 
lol!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## nittanylion64

First Tape - Vanilla Ice To the Extreme
First CD - Jesus Jones
Had a collection of about 220 CD's stolen in college. Still trying, every so often to get some back. Gets me upset just thinking about it, even now.
First Concert DVD - Cold Play


----------



## Old Skewl

First 45 - Either Bay City Rollers/Saturday Night or Rose Royce/Car Wash
Eight Tracks - Had a bunch but I can't remember I was damn young, mostly hand me downs
LP - Kiss/Love Gun(had a paper gun inside that went bang-lol)
Cassette - Scorpions/Love at First Sting
CD - Def Leppard/Hysteria
VHS - Pink Floyd/The Wall
DVD - Don't think I ever had any Music DVDs
First Concert - Pink Floyd/Delicate Sound of Thunder

First "REAL" Stereo was a Realistic STA-11 (30 watt/ch) with Realistic Nova 7B's and Realistic turntable. I still have the turntable and it still works fine. Receivers power button broke and Radio Shack couldn't get a replacement. Used a toothpick to turn it on for about a year and then I got an Onkyo receiver and 6 Ohm Advents. The Onyo didn't like the 6 Ohm load. DOH!


----------

